# Petco air pump rating



## DonJones (Feb 21, 2010)

I have mentioned Petco's model 9904 air pump several times here for just under $25USD in the stores.  People have asked what the output was.

According to the package information it produces 140 gph @ 2.0 psi.

Great smoking.


----------



## ishnish (Feb 22, 2010)

:bong2:


----------



## DonJones (Feb 24, 2010)

ishnish,

Let me try to get the output in the same terms so that we can compare apples to apples.

According to my conversion program 2800cc/min equals 0.74 gallon/min which would equal 44.4 gallon/hour (44.4 X 60 min/hour).

When I tried converting 2800cc/min to cubic feet/minute suing the online conversion program, it gave 0.099 cf/min which would round off to 0.1 cfm or 6.0 cf/hour.  I have no explanation for the difference between your 1cfm and the program's 0.1 cfm.

Using the same online conversion program 6.0 cf/hour equals 44.9 gallons/hour.

Averaging the 2 different gallon /hour ratings for the WalMart pump gives 44.45 or 44.5 rounded off to the nearest tenth.  

Using the Petco rating of 140 gph and the WalMart rating of 44.5 gph means that the Petco pump delivers approximately 3.14 times as much air for approximately the same price as the WalMart pump.

Hopefully this helps people compare the performance per dollar of the 2 different pumps.  It is entirely possible that the WalMart pump lasts 3 times as long as the Petco pump, but once again I can only say that the Petco stores can use any pump they want to and they choose their house brand to run their tanks in the store and they frequently have several thousand dollars of fish in their tanks at a time, so they must believe they are pretty reliable.

Great smoking.


----------



## ishnish (Feb 25, 2010)

:bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 27, 2010)

> I can only say that the Petco stores can use any pump they want to and they choose their house brand to



Why would they not use their own brand? Even if it was inferior they would still use them. Would the CEO of Ford drive a Chrysler? That would be bad advertising and a lack of faith in his own product. The same holds true at Petco. Would you buy a Petco brand if you were in their store and seen them using a Walmart brand?

To say that their product is better just b/c they use their own  product is false.imo


----------



## DonJones (Mar 1, 2010)

PCDUCK, 

No one said they were better --  that is just you assuming again. Here is the exact quote that you edited so that you could make your own point and accusations.
*It is entirely possible that the WalMart pump lasts 3 times as long as the Petco pump, but once again I can only say that the Petco stores can use any pump they want to and they choose their house brand to run their tanks in the store and they frequently have several thousand dollars of fish in their tanks at a time, so they must believe they are pretty reliable.*
My point was and is, if your tank pumps were concealed from the public, would YOU risk $5,000 + in exotic fish using a substandard pump?  Next time you try to turn my words against me, why don't you try quoting the entire sentence, at least, instead of editing it to try to make it mean something entirely different than what I actually said?   Oh but then you wouldn't have any thing to try to twist would you?  

By the way wasn't that you that was bad mouthing WalMart a while back for selling mostly China manufactured products and now you are implying that their pumps are better than Petco's -- what happened to change your mind?

Like I said, just because a distributor contracts with a supplier to put their own name on a product does NOT mean that it is any better or worse than if the manufacturer leaves their name on it.  Do you really believe that General Hydro manufactures every product that they sell under their own brands?  Does that make them any better or worse than the same product sold under the manufacturer's brand?


----------



## pcduck (Mar 1, 2010)

> My point was and is, if your tank pumps were concealed from the public,



you are the public and you seen them.:doh:


You are making it sound like petco pumps are the best just because they use their own pumps. All I stated was, that why would they not use their own pumps. And gave you the reason why they would use their own pumps, I did not say anything about one being better then the other one, they are both junk.imo

Why do you not read what I write instead of what you think I wrote?


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 2, 2010)

If the pump quit,  thousands of dollars of fish would not die instantly,  the guy working at that time would notice it and put on a new one.  They may change out several pumps thru the month, who knows.  Some cheap pumps may last a few years.  Of course they will use what they sell.  Its just good business practice.  Lookin at how those cheap pumps are made,  I wonder how they last any time at all.


----------

